# yellow anubias leaves



## Qwe (Jul 8, 2013)

This anubias is growing emersed in MGOCPS with a 6500k CFL... why would its leaves turn yellow?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

http://www.grantsgardens.com/blog/p...-Diagnosing-Citrus-Tree-Problems#.Uxo5RIUz1CU
Sounds like nitrogen deficiency, are the leave fully yellow or are the veins keeping a green hue? (can't tell with the light reflection in your photo, only see 1 100% yellow leaf) If the veins of the others are staying green then its magnesium
edit: wait more Google-ing says might be iron for full leaf yellowing:
http://www.arizonahydroponics.net/Info2/imag002.jpg


----------



## Qwe (Jul 8, 2013)

Judging from those sites I think your first guess was right... the .1% nitrogen of MGOCPM ain't enough for anubias? Maybe I should just move the plant to one of my tanks, plenty of nitrates in those...

Thanks!


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

I'm pretty sure most anubias roots cant be burried in the substrate. I think they're almost always supposed to be anchored to something like wood or rocks with the roots in the water column or else the rhizome rots just like java fern :/ I'll let someone else chime in to answer that one for sure.


----------



## Qwe (Jul 8, 2013)

The roots can be planted, it's just the rhizome that needs to remain uncovered, which it is.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

I see a lot of wood chips and bark in your soil. It's a common misconception that these types of organic soils are nutrient rich. This is only the case after the organics have broken down and have been mineralized. You get an initial nutrient burst from the composted cow manure or pasturized chicken litter but after that initial period the potting mix is spent. The organic soils we use are useful under water because plants supply oxygen via the roots to the bacteria that break down the peat, bark, humus, and other organics in the potting mix. 

Anyways, my suggestion to you is to use some liquid plant food and spray the anubias.


----------



## Qwe (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks for the info. This is what I use in all my emersed setups, and all my stem plants grow like crazy. But swords and this anubias don't seem to do as well, must be their more nutrient-demanding nature... I'll look into liquid ferts, or maybe switch to my compost.


----------



## umarnasir335 (Mar 2, 2014)

Definitely time for some root tabs man, especially if your swords are struggling as well. 3 of the DIY osmocote+ ones in my 20 breeder grow the swords an inch a week easy. My anubias coffefolia and nana are doing great too


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

I agree with the others it looks like nitrogen deficiency, look at the smaller new leaves.

Nitrogen deficiency in Anubias barteri nana:
http://deficiencyfinder.com/?page_id=666

Nitrogen deficiency in Anubias barteri nana petite:
http://deficiencyfinder.com/?page_id=672

Try adding some potassium nitrate. The plants should start to grow normally again within a week.


----------



## Qwe (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks all. I did check on your new site last night, Zapins, thanks for a great resource!


----------

